

The Cause of Bubbles =Investment vs Financial Engineering - jasonlbaptiste
http://blogmaverick.com/2008/10/11/the-cause-of-bubbles-investment-vs-financial-engineering/

======
netcan
This is an age old discussion:

How do I create the incentives I think are needed to get people to put money
into the things I think are good, in a way I think is good.

If you're wrong about what good is, you can make a big mess. Very big. Even if
you are reasonably confident you know what good is, you still have the
impossible task of making sure whatever you suggest is not having any
unexpected consequences as tax implications become a more prominent effect of
this, that or the other, then normal market effects.

This is the tool we're used to using to deal with these kind of issues. It's a
fairly blunt utensil.

------
known
Current Market Capitalization < 10 x Quarterly Revenue/Sales of the Company.

Everything beyond is either irrational or manipulation or bubble.

